# Iui today - clinic say 21 days before I do a test can I do it sooner?



## Beebot (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi ladies 


Just wondered when the earliest you can tell if a cycle of IuI is successful - I should know as this is my 4th in 3 1/2 years but the clinic have said today to test after 21 days and I thought it was 14 last time and am a bit confused x 


Thanks x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Beebot*, mine was always around 14-16 days, normally the day after AF would be due. 
Best of luck to you. X


----------



## Beebot (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks very much jam&cream x x all the best to you too x


----------



## Moonface kitty (Aug 6, 2013)

21 days does sound extremely long, mine was advised to be carried out on day 14 though to be honest I started testing out the hcg shot round about day 5 onwards  

I just loved seeing that second line on the test, even though I was aware that it was a false positive.

GOOD LUCK, THIS MAY FEEL LIKE THE LONGEST WAIT EVER!!


----------



## Beebot (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi moon face kitty x 

Thanks very much for your response - I am going to test after 14 days, you are soooo right this is the longest wait! I'm resisting the temptation to rush out and buy a stock of tests! 

Wishing you all the very best - not long to go now til you meet your little bundle of joy xxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Beebot*, your halfway there now. It'll be here before you know it. Best of luck to you. X


----------



## jennifer86 (May 29, 2014)

Hi,
I think it depends on whether you've had a medicated or a natural cycle. If it was natural, you can probably check at 14 days as tests are fairly accurate by then. If it was a medicated cycle, though, they give you HCG as part of the treatment (which is what is tested for by pregnancy tests) - So if you test too early it may still be high because of that, so I think they say 21 days to make sure the HCG they gave you is all out of your system (To avoid getting a false positive and the emotional distress which would come with that).
HTH, and hope you get your BFP!


----------

